# Freezing Eggs for later / how to test eggs to make sure they are still good



## SunnySideUpCoops (Jun 21, 2012)

Ok... So your refrigerator is FULL of more eggs than you can eat, what do you do with them?

1. First I would check them to make sure they are still good. Get a large bowl or pot, fill it with cold or look-warm water and carefully place one egg at a time in the water. If the egg sinks it's GOOD, if it FLOATS it's BAD. 
It's just that simple.

2. Next Take a few eggs and scramble them. Then add them to an ice cube tray and freeze them. you could also add just the egg whites or an egg white with yolk. once they are frozen place them in a DATED freezer bag in your freezer.

then this winter when your chickens stop laying you will still have enough eggs for cooking and eating. Make sure you take out a few the day before to defrost, just put what you need back in an ice cube tray to defrost. 

Learn more Fun and useful posts on our FB page:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Sunny-Side-Up-Coops/234738163293821


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I have hear of people freezing eggs but have never personally tried it. Thank you for the info.


----------



## Riverdale (Jun 23, 2012)

http://www.tacticalintelligence.net/blog/how-to-make-powdered-eggs.htm

I use the *Wet-Dry method* when I have extras, which is rarely.


----------



## jdog_kustoms (Jun 26, 2012)

do frozzen then defrosted eggs taste the same as fresh ???


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

The fact that older eggs float is because the eggs lose moisture in time, which is replaced with air. I have some plastic, self-sealing egg "cartons" that prevent the drying out, and it takes them a lot longer to start floating (I consume at least 2 eggs a day every day, as a t2 diabetic, it is important to start each day w/protein)...so I have a good turnover, mostly store-bought supplemented with excess from my friend, when I'm lucky. The FDA has, on it's site, the guidelines: how old they can be and still be AA, then they become grade A, how old Grade B can be (I won't eat them on principle). Also depends on storage temp, also on that site. Months and months. Look it up and let me know how scared it makes you.


----------



## gardenista (Jun 19, 2013)

You can also dehydrate eggs in a dehydrator for later use.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

OR you can give away your extras ....or SELL them.
In the Winter....I _STILL _get enough eggs for my own use.
( It helps "Winter-Laying" IF you'll extend the "daylight" by adding a light-bulb on a timer set to come-on a couple of hours before natural Sunrise.)
-ReTIRED-


----------

